# PMP Exam Prep



## lador (Oct 17, 2016)

Has anyone used Rita Mulcahy PMP Exam Prep for the PMP Exam. And any other material(s) that will be helpful for the exam.

I am thinking of using *SchoolofPE* to prep for the exam and want to know if anyone has gone through them and how helpful it was to successfully pass the exam.

Thank you for your response.


----------



## ruggercsc (Oct 17, 2016)

I just passed the PMP test on Thursday.     Below is what I wrote on another post.  I used the School of PE (called School of PM or just EDUMIND for the PMP).  I purchased the OnDemand Diamond package, not the "live interactive" version (cost was about 1/3 of the live version).  It was good, but the online quizzes had spelling s errors, mistakes, etc. (I used a combination of the online and .pdf version of the quizzes.)  Please note that the questions are mostly "scenario" based and not straight memorization.  

*EXAMPLE PROBLEM I JUST MADE UP:*  You are a Project Manager on a project tasked with developing a new type of widget for Spacely Sprockets. The team you acquired comprises a diverse and experienced group.  However, during recent project update meetings, you notice that one of your team members, George, has a conflict with another stakeholder that is beginning to affect the project.  As Project Manager, what do you feel the appropriate action would be as a next step:

A.  Setup a meeting with the stakeholder and your HR manager and develop a work improvement plan for George.

B.  Discuss the situation with the Project sponsor in order to assign George to another project.

C.  Discuss the situation individually with George.

D.  Refer to the Conflict Resolution Plan and utilize Conflict Resolution Techniques between George and the stakeholder.

CORRECT ANSWER IS C.  

_"I took and passed the PMP test this morning.  I passed on my first attempt (Moderately Proficient across the board) and did find it quite challenging.  The test is four hours and I finished it with about 4 minutes to spare.  I agree if you come in halfway prepared you will find the exam very difficult._

_ My overall experience is below:_


_My application was audited.  Some sites make a big deal about how to submit your application so there is less chance of it being audited, but overall the audit process was easy and straight forward.  All I had to do was send in my undergrad transcript (I used one of the courses as my 35 hours of PM education), my masters transcript (education level), and my PM work experience (my supervisor signed the form I filled out with my work experience.  They did require him to sign the envelope flap providing proof I had not tampered with it).  Cost was $555._

_I purchased the School of PM OnDemand Diamond package since I had previously used The School of PE and had good experience with them.  I went through the videos, notes, took the downloaded quizzes, and did the online exams.  I also downloaded their flashcards to my iPad. The videos were helpful, but I agree with cupojoe PE PMP that their online quizzes had some errors, misspellings, and duplicates.  These helped, but  they need to correct the mistakes.  Cost was $499._

_I purchased the PMBOK. Cost was $50._

_I purchased some more practice tests from tests.com. Tests were okay, but outdated. Cost was $25._

_I spent about 35 hours on the videos and another 55+/- hours studying review notes, going through practice exams, and reviewing the PMBOK . Overall I studied about 15 hours a week for about 6 weeks. _

_I don't get a raise, but my company did pay for everything. _

_Overall, I am glad I did it and expect to find it helpful."_


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Oct 17, 2016)

Take a look at some of the older posts regarding PMP. The Rita book is good. I took schoolofpe for the PE. They had a free trial for school of PM, and was disappointing. They may have improved it since last year, but based on a recent post from this week, it sounds like they still have a long way to go before it is to the level of the School of PE classes.


----------



## lador (Oct 18, 2016)

Thank you guys


----------



## NYCProjectEngineer PE PMP (Oct 20, 2016)

Rita's book is all you need to pass. Run through it twice.


----------



## glockjacket P.E. (Oct 20, 2016)

I went to the Steve Norton class http://stevenortonpm.com/

Passed without studying, Highly recommended him

PMP is a joke compared to the PE exam


----------



## ruggercsc (Oct 21, 2016)

While the PMP is a lot easier than the PE Exam, don't expect to just show up and pass.  You will need to prepare.   Tailor your studying to your learning style.  There are literally thousands of PMP test preparations courses, methods, resources, etc. out there.  I took the OnDemand School of PM (sister Company of school of PE) and passed.  Class was good, but online quizzes and sample tests were full of errors.  

Follow what works for you and you should be fine.  

For what it's worth, some sites state you need to average 85% on the sample questions to pass.  I averaged in the low 70's on all  the sample tests, quizzes, etc. and scored Moderately Proficient  across all areas on the exam.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 21, 2016)

Is the PMP easier than the Bar exam?


----------



## ruggercsc (Oct 21, 2016)

There are numerous 4 day bootcamps that guarantee passing the PMP exam.  I don't know of any 4 day bootcamps that guarantee you pass the bar without major preparation (i.e. a law degree).


----------



## lador (Oct 26, 2016)

glockjacket said:


> I went to the Steve Norton class http://stevenortonpm.com/
> 
> Passed without studying, Highly recommended him
> 
> PMP is a joke compared to the PE exam


This was online class right?


----------



## glockjacket P.E. (Oct 26, 2016)

lador said:


> This was online class right?


no, in person


----------



## lador (Oct 27, 2016)

Ok, thank you. I was looking at the eligibility for the application. I have 2 years of participation in multiple projects. *Did you have a minimum of 3yrs/4500hrs work experience before you applied?*

I have BSc Electrical Engineer and 45 in-class contact hours of project management course.


----------



## ruggercsc (Oct 27, 2016)

I used one of my B.S. classes as the 45 hours as formal training and it is fine as long as it tied into to one of PM processes.

I had many years of experience, but only used one of my current projects I am working on my application, which totaled about 4,600 hours over 2 1/2 to 3 years  (I have heard candidates use their senior year project their total PM experience hours).   Add up your hours and see if you meet the experience portion.  If you do get audited, your supervisor or someone familiar with your experience will need to sign off on your experience.  I got audited and it was not a big deal.


----------



## glockjacket P.E. (Oct 27, 2016)

lador said:


> Ok, thank you. I was looking at the eligibility for the application. I have 2 years of participation in multiple projects. *Did you have a minimum of 3yrs/4500hrs work experience before you applied?*
> 
> I have BSc Electrical Engineer and 45 in-class contact hours of project management course.


did you do a senior project? did you do projects with your summer internship?


----------



## Habib (Oct 30, 2016)

ruggercsc said:


> I used one of my B.S. classes as the 45 hours as formal training and it is fine as long as it tied into to one of PM processes.


Can you please expand Abby more on using BS classes as the 45 hours PM training? 

I am planning to take PMP exam in next few months and have more than 3 years project management experience. If I can use any of the classes from my BS Mechanical to get rid of 45 hours PM training requirement that will save me a lot of time and money. 

I did take engineering economics class when I was doing my BS and I think that can relate to PM training. Any thoughts?


----------



## ruggercsc (Oct 30, 2016)

Google or do a search on the 47 PMBOK processes.  As long as you 45 hours of formal training and it maps back to one of the processes, it should count.  I am not sure an engineering economic class would count, but a scheduling, estimating, communications, quality, etc. course should count.

Pull out your transcript and compare it against the processes and see if you can find something you can use.  As I mentioned, I got audited but it was no big deal.  I had to furnish a transcript (copy not a certified copy) as my 45 hours formal education ( 3 credit hours x 16 weeks = 48 hours formal education) and it was that simple.


----------



## lador (Nov 7, 2016)

NYCProjectEngineer PE PMP said:


> Rita's book is all you need to pass. Run through it twice.


I want to buy Rita's  book + flash card + Exam Sim Software. Will these be enough to prepare and the Exam.

Did you attend the 2/3 onsite prep course?

How long/months did it take you to prepare for the exam?

Am asking these questions  because am paying out of pocket and want to make decision as soon as possible.

Thanks for your response


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Nov 7, 2016)

lador said:


> I want to buy Rita's  book + flash card + Exam Sim Software. Will these be enough to prepare and the Exam.
> 
> Did you attend the 2/3 onsite prep course?
> 
> ...


Don't buy all that other stuff. You won't need it. Just buy Rita's book and consider buying PMBOK. Don't buy the flash cards or software. Waste of money.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Nov 7, 2016)

Also, don't buy an old copy of the book. They change the make-up of the test all the time, get the latest and greatest Rita Book. The content hasn't changed much, but some of the things get changed up from time to time.


----------



## Kalika PE (Nov 7, 2016)

I bought Andy Crowe's 'The PMP Exam: How to Pass on Your First Try' and the PMBOK and passed on my first try. But that's my study style. I do recommend learning all the processes. This is key to knowing how to answer each question accordingly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lador (Nov 8, 2016)

Thank you guys, I really appreciate. I will be back soon to share my good news!


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Nov 9, 2016)

lador said:


> Thank you guys, I really appreciate. I will be back soon to share my good news!


Schedule your exam *BEFORE *you start studying so you have a deadline.


----------



## lador (Nov 16, 2016)

cupojoe PE PMP said:


> Schedule your exam *BEFORE *you start studying so you have a deadline.


I am going through the audit process, once I submit all the required documents and a reply from them I will schedule for the exam.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Nov 16, 2016)

As long as you're going through the process. You need a deadline to work towards, otherwise you are just going to spin your wheels. Pump and dump.


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 17, 2016)

cupojoe PE PMP said:


> Pump and dump.


Is that like "hit it and quit it?"


----------



## SK82 P.E. (Dec 15, 2016)

Hoping to try for the PMP later next year, so looking to buy these books now to fall under the 2016 budget.    Note that I purchased a PMP course through Grey Academy for $60 during Black Friday, so that should account for the 45 hour requirement.    Do I really need all four of these books? Are any redundant?

PMP Exam Prep, Eighth Edition - Updated: Rita's Course in a Book for Passing the PMP Exam by Rita Mulcahy

The PMP Exam: How to Pass on Your First Try, Fifth Edition by Andy Crowe

A Guide to the Project Management Body of Knowledge (PMBOK® Guide)–Fifth Edition 

Head First PMP: A Learner's Companion to Passing the Project Management Professional Exam by Jennifer Greene


----------



## ruggercsc (Dec 15, 2016)

SK82 said:


> Hoping to try for the PMP later next year, so looking to buy these books now to fall under the 2016 budget.    Note that I purchased a PMP course through Grey Academy for $60 during Black Friday, so that should account for the 45 hour requirement.    Do I really need all four of these books? Are any redundant?
> 
> PMP Exam Prep, Eighth Edition - Updated: Rita's Course in a Book for Passing the PMP Exam by Rita Mulcahy
> 
> ...


Buy Rita's book and the PMBOK and with your course you should be good to go.  I did not use Rita's book, but I have heard nothing but good things about it.  If you read her book, do the course you purchased, and use the PMBOK for a reference while studying you should be good.


----------



## ruggercsc (Dec 16, 2016)

SK82 said:


> Note that I purchased a PMP course through Grey Academy for $60 during Black Friday


Let us know what you think of this course.  I have seen PM courses as much as $3,000+.  IMHO, $60 is probably what the true value of the course.


----------



## SK82 P.E. (Dec 16, 2016)

ruggercsc said:


> Let us know what you think of this course.  I have seen PM courses as much as $3,000+.  IMHO, $60 is probably what the true value of the course.


I will definitely do a review once I get into it.  I was comparing Grey Academy vs Simplilearn (both cost $300 for self-paced) and they both had good reviews, for the most part.  I was going to go with Simplilearn until Grey Academy had their 80% off on Black Friday, so I went the cheaper route - more so to get the 35 hours formal ed. hours and I will have access for 1 year vs. 6 months with Simplilearn.

Also, people have posted on EB that going through certain books and working the practice exams were more effective than some of the courses so I decided to take a chance.  Just like the PE, I'm doing this for my own career development.  I don't know if my company will reject my attempt to get reimbursed for some of my expenses getting this PE, so  just in case, I'm trying to keep this PMP cost low but effective as possible.  This whole FE/PE journey has cost me a little over $3000 the last year and a half.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Dec 17, 2016)

SK82 said:


> Hoping to try for the PMP later next year, so looking to buy these books now to fall under the 2016 budget.    Note that I purchased a PMP course through Grey Academy for $60 during Black Friday, so that should account for the 45 hour requirement.    Do I really need all four of these books? Are any redundant?
> 
> PMP Exam Prep, Eighth Edition - Updated: Rita's Course in a Book for Passing the PMP Exam by Rita Mulcahy
> 
> ...


Start with Rita's book. Also, if you join PMI for like $110 you get like $125 off the exam price, so it's worth it for the first year. With your membership you also get a free PDF copy of the PMBOK. So if you are okay reading a PDF you might save yourself some money.

After I read Rita's book and worked the sample problems I went to the local library and they head a number of study guides....I did use the Crowe book and Head First PMP to review additional practice questions. Rita's book had questions that were closer to the actual exam.

Before you start studying, schedule your test date. You need to have an end date for your studying. This exam is "pump &amp; dump" so you want to take the test at the peak of your studying not, get through studying then schedule it for a few weeks later.


----------



## framiel (May 25, 2017)

Rita Book and PMBOK are all you need. I passed using both. I agree. It is a pump &amp; dump type of exam.


----------



## Porter_ (Jun 7, 2017)

just posting to subscribe to this thread.  I'm looking to take the PMP exam this year and all this was helpful.  thanks EB folks  :beerchug:


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Aug 8, 2017)

I studied for the PMP on my own twice and failed twice. I didn't commit myself and tried to take it based on real world experience. As many others have said, the test is not based on real world experience. It's based on studying the material and choosing the best answer. I took a prep course with Project Management Academy and it was the best. I was working with a colleague who is a PE  and a PMP. He just showed up in September and said "yeah, I took the PMP exam last Friday and I passed. I used Project Management Academy to prepare." I signed up, took the class and passed in December 2015 and this was after 8 years of not reviewing any of the material. It was a really good decision and I'm glad I did it. 

My company reimbursed me for the study materials, the test, and the prep course. I moved on to another company 4 months later and had to pay it back but I received a $22,000 increase in salary with the new company because of my PMP so it was worth it. Now I'm applying for the PE and to be honest, I'm getting it to move up to executive management and to sign off on large contracts. We don't do design work here. It's just icing on the cake but I really want that icing.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Oct 20, 2017)

civilrobot said:


> I didn't commit myself and tried to take it based on real world experience.


IMHO, this is the number one downfall for engineers on the PMP. The PMP was born out of the IT industry, not brick and mortar projects. It has a lot of good information with individual pieces/tools to be used throughout a project. But they are very particular about their way and only their way. Not the way you would usually do it.

For those in the future search for my posts on PM-Bob (and pun on PMBOK). PM-Bob is a fictional project manager that executes projects EXACTLY as stated in the PMBOK. He is not a project manager in your company. You should answer the questions on the PMP as if you are PM-Bob, not yourself.


----------



## Rusty the Vizsla (Dec 23, 2017)

I agree in the I.T. point you make.  Just passed it in November, yet I don't see if applying for Construction Management jobs, they list PMP preferred.  It's usually experience and a CCM as well.


----------



## MI-Roger (Jan 23, 2018)

I used ONLY the Rita book for preparation and passed on my first attempt.  The book will be changing soon since PMBOK has changed and the PMP Exam will be changing effective March 23, 2018.  My study method was:


Read Chapters 2 through 14 of the Rita Book

Read Chapters 2 through 14 of the Rita Book a second time.

Took the post chapter exams.

Any exam on which I scored less than 75 % meant I read those chapters a third time (seven Chapters for me).

Memorized the 25 Steps in the Planning Cycle and all formulas the weekend before the test.

Day before the Test I did the Chapter exams a second time and Read Chapters 1 and 15 of Rita (How To Take The Test info)

I found the exam questions to be more straightforward than the Rita questions.


----------



## utilityeng (Jan 31, 2018)

Recently obtained my PE and this acronym is next on the list for me. Wish I would've known about the test change as I would have started preparing right after taking the PE in October (as much as that would have sucked).

Anyway, since I don't have enough time to study for the old format, my plan is to purchase the new PMBOK 6th edition, Rita's book (9th edition due out Feb. 3), and take an online course to satisfy the 35 contact hr requirement.

I'm thinking of going with the self paced Simplilearn platform since my schedule doesn't permit me to take an instructor lead course. It supposedly satisfies the contact hr requirement and includes 5 practice exams, but there are certainly cheaper self-learn alternatives out there.

I self studied for the PE without the assistance of a course so I think most of my learning will come from Rita's book, the course is just a means of obtaining the contact hrs.

If anyone has any suggestions for me, I'm all ears.


----------



## ruggercsc (Feb 2, 2018)

utilityeng said:


> Recently obtained my PE and this acronym is next on the list for me. Wish I would've known about the test change as I would have started preparing right after taking the PE in October (as much as that would have sucked).
> 
> Anyway, since I don't have enough time to study for the old format, my plan is to purchase the new PMBOK 6th edition, Rita's book (9th edition due out Feb. 3), and take an online course to satisfy the 35 contact hr requirement.
> 
> ...


I can't speak for the new format (not sure anybody can yet), but if you are reading Rita's book, Taking the Simplilearn online PMP module, and taking pratice exams you should be fine. You need to prepare, but the exam is not overtly difficult if you put the time into it. 

If you take the Simplilearn module for the 35 hour requirement, read Rita's, highlight/tab the PMBOK, and take lots of practice exams you pass the exam.  The PMBOK is like a code book.  You really can't read it through.  I highlighted and flagged sections in it during my studying and would come back and review sections if  I missed questions on the practice exams.

Good Luck and come back and post your experience when you pass the new format.


----------



## utilityeng (Feb 2, 2018)

ruggercsc said:


> I can't speak for the new format (not sure anybody can yet), but if you are reading Rita's book, Taking the Simplilearn online PMP module, and taking pratice exams you should be fine. You need to prepare, but the exam is not overtly difficult if you put the time into it.
> 
> If you take the Simplilearn module for the 35 hour requirement, read Rita's, highlight/tab the PMBOK, and take lots of practice exams you pass the exam.  The PMBOK is like a code book.  You really can't read it through.  I highlighted and flagged sections in it during my studying and would come back and review sections if  I missed questions on the practice exams.
> 
> Good Luck and come back and post your experience when you pass the new format.


Much appreciated @ruggercsc

I will definitely post back with my experience. After I nearly killed myself preparing for the PE during hours when sane people had long since gone to bed, I'm hoping this study experience will be much more relaxed. I know the PMP exam is no walk in the park, but I don't plan on putting in the same effort I did for the PE. I'm thinking closer to 35-45% of PE effort - hopefully that will be enough.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 4, 2018)

To echo others: I highly recommend Rita's book and Andy Crowe's book. Lady Squaretaper got the PMP first, then I thought I'd take a swing at it but I didn't have a lot of time to study because I had a 3 hour (each way!) commute to work.

So, and this might sound crazy, I listened to Andy Crowe's "Velociteach" six CD set that came with the package while I was stuck in traffic. I honestly learned the bulk of the PMP material just listening to these six CDs on repeat like an insane person for about 2 months. Then, about 2 weeks prior to the exam, I jammed through Rita's and Andy's practice questions from each chapter and the practice tests. Brushed up on topics I was weak in for a couple days and then sat for the exam.

This is not to say I'm any more clever than anybody else, but for PMP aspirants, the main takeaway is just to "accept" the PMI's way of thinking and terminology. That worked best for me. Your best bet is to check your ego and forget everything else you think you know about PMing at the door if you want to pass their test. Mercifully, you get your results immediately! I'm not looking forward to the PE score wait time...


----------



## bhook20 (Apr 5, 2018)

The exam has changed a few times since I took it, but Rita's book is unmatched. I used quite a few different books.....Rita's sample tests most closely resembled exam questions.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 5, 2018)

bhook20 said:


> The exam has changed a few times since I took it, but Rita's book is unmatched. I used quite a few different books.....Rita's sample tests most closely resembled exam questions.


Agreed. Don't waste time or money on a class or cheesy accessories like cheat sheets, flashcards, etc. This is especially true if you're financing this credential yourself. Plus if these are good study aids for you, you'll get more out of it if you make them yourself.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 10, 2018)

Friendly reminder that they're testing on PMBOK 6 now, but a lot of study books based on PMBOK 5 are still being sold, somehow. Just be careful which edition of book you're buying. If it's a screaming deal, that's a red flag.


----------



## cajone5 (May 10, 2019)

Anyone know if the 6th Ed. is significantly different from the 5th?  I have the older version and am wondering if I need to ditch it all in favor of new materials if I decide to take the exam.


----------



## NikR_PE (May 10, 2019)

not much different but few processes have changed. I studied using the 5th edition but skimmed through pmbok 6th edition to look at the differences.


----------



## civilenvi (Dec 31, 2019)

Is there anyone recently took the PMP exam? I am looking for a PMP prep course. I want to take the exam the end of February. Could you advice me which course is good for the six edition handbook?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 31, 2019)

civilenvi said:


> Is there anyone recently took the PMP exam? I am looking for a PMP prep course. I want to take the exam the end of February. Could you advice me which course is good for the six edition handbook?


If you're going to take a class (which I don't think is really necessary, but it depends on your learning style), I recommend Andy Crowe's boxed-set "Velociteach: All-in-One PMP Exam Prep Kit" over an in-person (or on-demand course). Also, pick up Rita's book for additional practice. These two resources should get you through the exam.

Also, I used this course for my 35 hours of "PM training," I thought it was a good deal and easy to work through: https://www.project-management-prepcast.com/


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Jan 2, 2020)

@civilenvi I took the Project Management Academy (in person) course. I purchased the PMBOK prior to taking the course and read it. It took me about 4 weeks after committing to reading a set number of pages a day, and that was really helpful. I didn't feel like I was starting from zero when I was in the course. The course brought clarity to how to answer the questions. Just remember that you are studying to pass the exam. Erase everything you know about project management from your mind before committing to your preparation. 

Good luck!


----------



## HBO PE (Jan 5, 2020)

I took it in October 2019. I took  online course with Joseph  that costed me $10 (https://www.udemy.com/course/pmp-pmbok6-35-pdus/).  Prepcast is the best tool to pass the exam. I would recommend you to join Philips"s group on Facebook, you will  find more valuable advices and tricks how to pass your exam. Good luck!


----------



## MechanicalApril17 (Jun 30, 2020)

Cleared PMP exam yesterday. Read Rita's book for preparation (twice). Ricardo Vargas has an amazing video on YouTube putting everything together. udemy has a nice review course too (Joseph Phillips) that can help if you're in a time crunch.

Good luck!


----------



## civilenvi (Aug 21, 2020)

I passed the PMP exam yesterday. It was not easy. The exam date has been rescheduled three times because of the personal family event, busy work, and the Corona situations.

I appreciate very much squaretaper LIT AF PE, civil robot, HBO PE, and ruggercsc for all your valuable advice! They were much helpful for me to prepare for the exam. 

My current job does not require the certificate so I needed to spend a minimum cost. I took the 35hours PDU by $10 Udemy course and read Pambok6 three times. I memorized 49 processes and tried to memorize not all but some of important ITTO for each process. While I took the exam, I read the questions very carefully for concentrating that the question situations are in which processes, then what are the required inputs or tools and techniques or outputs. This was working for me.


----------



## ruggercsc (Sep 16, 2020)

civilenvi said:


> I passed the PMP exam yesterday. It was not easy. The exam date has been rescheduled three times because of the personal family event, busy work, and the Corona situations.
> 
> I appreciate very much squaretaper LIT AF PE, civil robot, HBO PE, and ruggercsc for all your valuable advice! They were much helpful for me to prepare for the exam.
> 
> My current job does not require the certificate so I needed to spend a minimum cost. I took the 35hours PDU by $10 Udemy course and read Pambok6 three times. I memorized 49 processes and tried to memorize not all but some of important ITTO for each process. While I took the exam, I read the questions very carefully for concentrating that the question situations are in which processes, then what are the required inputs or tools and techniques or outputs. This was working for me.


Congrats on passing. How did you score in each of the domains (below proficient, moderately proficient, or proficient)?


----------



## civilenvi (Sep 17, 2020)

ruggercsc said:


> Congrats on passing. How did you score in each of the domains (below proficient, moderately proficient, or proficient)?


Thank you, Ruggercsc! My score is

Initiating: Target

Planning: Below Target

Executing: Above Target

Monitoring and Controlling: Above Target

Closing: Below Target

Overall: Target


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Sep 18, 2020)

civilenvi said:


> Monitoring and Controlling: Above Target


So what you're really saying is...you're a control freak!

Well done @civilenvi!


----------



## civilenvi (Sep 18, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> So what you're really saying is...you're a control freak!
> 
> Well done @civilenvi!


Fun!!!


----------



## civilenvi (Sep 19, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Well done @civilenvi!


Thank you very much, squaretaper LIT AF PE!


----------

